# Photos of "Super Cars" in B&W



## JBMMV (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi from France,

i've developped a Flash website where are presented 50 photos of the most beautiful sports cars in the world, all in B&W...

http://www.supercars-photo.com

What do you think about that ?

JB


----------



## teishu (Nov 20, 2006)

dont like the way it changes the brightness really high whilst scrolling :S.. other than that v.nice


----------



## benaccent (Nov 20, 2006)

i love your site, looks very pro. Did it cost much to create? or how long did it take to make? 

some great shots in there to. good work.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 20, 2006)

i actually enjoy the transition between frames. i dont think it would work with any other subject, but it works well with cars


----------



## JBMMV (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for your messages

Benaccent, no cost, because it's for me...

For the time, about 40 hours working on Flash, Final Cut Studio (Motion) & PS...

JB


----------



## emogirl (Nov 22, 2006)

great images...my husband is a mechanic and he was just drooling over your images and bookmarked the site....well done!


----------



## JBMMV (Nov 23, 2006)

Thks emogirl,

if you want more photos :

http://www.jbmmv.com/galerie-mecanique/

JB


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow. Thats a stunning site and very easy to navigate.
Well done and you have an incredible talent.

*jealous*


----------



## JBMMV (Dec 6, 2006)

thks Gizmo...

Now my new website dedicated to Ferrari is online !

http://www.ecurierouge.com

JB


----------

